

Pitfalls of Data Analysis - tokenadult
http://my.execpc.com/~helberg/pitfalls/

======
sarosh
A really useful article on how to avoid 'lying' with statistics; very basic,
covers Type I and Type II errors with a review of some of Tufte's materials.
Well worth a look.

